# Fatty tissue



## crhawke (May 22, 2011)

Our 11 yr old Vizsla, Chloe, has had fatty tissue lumps for a long time. Our vet has checked them and said that unless they make her uncomfortable, she doesn't want to do surgery. One of the ones in the chest area is pretty large. Any ideas on what to do? Chloe is a beautiful dog, but those lumps on her chest and legs are awful..
Thanks


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

There is a risk they will come back, even if removed. As long as they don't bother her, I agree with your vet.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I am in the same boat crhawke... my 12 year old Bloodhound is lumpy as all get out, with a grapefruit size tumor on her chest.... they just look awful, and on a slim figured V, even worse.... but
They do not affect their day to day life... my Pearl still runs, jumps plays, gets bloodhound silly.... and our vet says the same thing.... it is all just appearance.
I personally believe it would be more dangerous and traumatic to put her through anesthetic, surgery, pain and recovery at this age... then just letting her take her lumps to her grave.

If it aint broke... dont fix it... 

everything else is healthy and happy... just a few unsightly lumps... as long as they do not interfere with normal life... let them be.

I recently went to a vet that believes in alternative's he put Pearl on an herb/powder Pao d'Arco... i pull the capsules apart and mix it in her food... I believe it is working, her lumps are not really shrinking, but for sure they are not growing... it has been about a year, and I am confident it helps... easily ordered online, or from a health food store... not expensive at all.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Are they lipomas? Did the doc do an aspirant and send it out to pathology? Lipomas are benign fatty tumors of unknown origin.

The risk with them is that they can continue to enlarge and press against organs, or bones/muscles/nerves and cause pain. And, there's a slight chance they can develop into liposarcoma, which is cancer. Also, although the chance is there for a recurrence if removed, that chance is very slight.

Keep an eye on them, and if they continue to grow and the dog begins to obviously have some impairments as a result, they are fairly easily removed as they are just below the skin.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Pearls have been aspirated... they are fatty tumors , I guess lipomas.... since the Pao d' Arco they are not getting any
bigger... I was told the worst would be if they ruptured... 
She is 12 going on 13... her life expectancy is 8-10 years, I think she is doing very well considering... 
She has one that is securely attached to her chest wall, one in her groin area and one under her arm/front Paw they are all sizable, but do not seem to slow her down.
Surgery just seems so " INVASIVE" at this age.... sure it will make her nice to look at, but ... at that age ... there are many hoops for the Vet to jump through just to anesthetize the dog... 
the last estimate was $1800.00 mostly because of the anesthesia ...????? I really HATE to put her through an ordeal like that.... when she can just be, BE, for the next how ever long she has...
Of Course we will take care of any serious issues that come up, We do not want to lose her... She is Family... But I do not want to reduce the comfort, or quality of her final year-years...

Old dogs like Old folks... keep em comfy, well fed, happy, and """ LOVED""""


----------

